# Tip for stopping the rattling in the cupboards.



## Beemer (Feb 18, 2014)

Rattling in the cupboards whilst driving the motorhome can be really annoying.
I like to drink from a china mug when touring, so we usually carry at least four large mugs in the cupboard.
One way I have found to stop them from banging into each other is to use SAM Splints.
SAM splints are used by paramedics to create support to an injured wrist, arm or ankle.  I am lucky enough to work where paramedics are trained and was able to get my hands on a few used examples that would have been thrown away due to wear and tear.
The splint is an aluminium strip (36 inch long in this case) covered with foam both sides, which is lightweight and can be bent into many shapes.
I bent one so that it weaves in and out of the mugs to stop them touching each other, and they work really well.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 18, 2014)

We keep our glasses in individual plastic bags ,that stops rattle, Saucepans in cloth bags, keep everything tightly packed  and that stops rattles too.


----------



## wineciccio (Feb 18, 2014)

Whats wrong with that plastic stuff that stops items from moving around? I can't remember what the name of it is offhand, but I use all the time and never had any rattles, well I do sometime from the wife


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 19, 2014)

Bubble wrap is what we use.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 19, 2014)

wineciccio said:


> Whats wrong with that plastic stuff that stops items from moving around? I can't remember what the name of it is offhand, but I use all the time and never had any rattles, well I do sometime from the wife



Just wrap the SAM splint round her head and over her mouth... (er...don't tell 'er indoors I said that)..


----------



## Tbear (Feb 19, 2014)

Esmarks bandage  Esmark Bandages | Late & Non-Latex Sheeting and Film  may work better both on dishes and wife 

Richard


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 19, 2014)

Good old t towel


----------



## Captain Biggles (Feb 19, 2014)

*Tip for stopping the rattling in the cupboards*



And the best tip to stop your motorhome rattling in the cupboards is ........ to take it across to the Continent. 

It was most noticeable last summer when we travelled through Kent to Dover it rattled all the way, the onto the Eurotunnel. When we emerged in France, we thought that we had gone deaf, the rattling that we had become so accustomed to whilst travelling in the UK all of a sudden stopped. 

It's amazing what travelling on roads devoid of pot-holes, ridges, defects and imperfections can do to ensure a smooth and quiet ride.

So how come the French can achieve this level of perfection? 

Easy, they spend money on their roads to ensure that they last, unlike our natural lure for the 'cheap' short-term solution which long-term costs us a fortune - AND MAKES OUT MOTORHOME RATTLE.

Q.E.D.

Captain Biggles lane:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 19, 2014)

I won't have melamine plates or plastic glasses in Percy. I like porcelain mugs & crystal glasses.
We have some of the non-slip matting you put under rugs (often found in pound shops) between each plate or bowl. For the glasses I have taken some inch thick sort-of-hardened-foam stuff and cut out the right size circles for the rim of each glass, when pushed in firmly they don't touch & can't fall over or move. In the fridge I have a large roll of bubble-wrap that gets used to take up the slack. I also use tea towels & plastic carrier bags stuffed between anywhere else I see fit.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Crockery Cupboard*

After several Auto-Sleepers with their dedicated crockery cupboard and supplied crockery we were a bit lost with our Dimension plenty of high leval cupboards, unable to source a bought crockery pvc inset I decided to make my own made with 6mm sheet pvc we now have a dedicated crockery cupboard in the van no rattles and easy to use.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 19, 2014)

Very smart Alf.


----------



## wtrlnds64 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Ikea...Ikea...*

I bought adjustible plate holders from Ikea...three in total...one for dinner plates...one for tea plates and one for bowls...then I put a square of non-slip rubber stuff between each plate/bowl and the holders stack inside each other...glasses I wrap in bubble wrap...pots and pans, I wedge together like a jigsaw puzzle, with the same non-slip rubber wedging the lids onto the pans...job done...no rattles...except for the shower door...which now lives at home in our spare room!


----------



## Tow Itch (Feb 19, 2014)

God more of the everything is wonderful in France series. If you could remind our cheese eating surrender monkey cousins the correct course of (in)action is to have vast sections coned off with no one doing anything. Thus traffic is slowed and more fuel is used in the hold ups resulting in increased treasury revenue. Sad bit you thought that was a joke! "Google Green Wave Traffic Lights" starter BBC NEWS | UK | Drivers catch green lights 'wave' "Environmentally friendly" Britain still doesn't do this. Not sure about London after it got the congestion charge.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 19, 2014)

phillybarbour said:


> Good old t towel



Towels +1


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 19, 2014)

Why do you concern yourself so much with the state of the UK, enjoy your self in France, don't worry about us living over here.

Steve


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 19, 2014)

Don't put your skeletons in there in the first place.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 19, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> God more of the everything is wonderful in France series.



Yes, it is wonderful. The people are nice too....
John


----------



## steveuk0 (Feb 19, 2014)

I find turning the stereo up eradicates all other noises :raofl:


----------



## Tow Itch (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm obviously one of the two. Can you tell me if it's patronising or condescending if I say. "I honestly expected you of all people to know better about the source of this term" 

 Yes I used Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey in a mocking way. It was meant to be obviously bloated and stupid.In what parallel world could I be proud of lines of cones with no work being done. (To be fair to Britain we're actually getting better with roadworks)
 Did you read the green wave thing about the perversity of us intentionally slowing traffic for government revenue? 

 It was meant to be a joke on Britain (well not completely a joke if you read the "Green Wave" stuff)  with the punch line being the Polish Bloke Digging A Hole Joke.

 FYI France was the first place I went on holiday as a teenager with friends. We camped round Brittany and Normandy. I even realise neither are "France" if consulting locals. 

 I've generally rejoiced in Frances differences and it's want not to homogenize Europe. What is the point of going on Holiday to somewhere the same?

 The first place I ever camped in Europe was the campsite in Forêt de Montgeon  It was a municipal campsite. I'm a big fan fan of Municipal Campsites and I seriously mourn the passing of the Le Havre campsite. At your most defensive you would have to admit that Le Havre is or was a smelly old seaport and that it could have such a jewel of a campsite within such a short distance was wonderful  and a its loss tragic.

Oh maybe the French can screw up some things as well as us British._As we obviously need to say that was a joke. _ If you do know anyone who knows about it's demise I'd love to know. I gather France has lost and continues to lose quite a few municipals.


----------



## donkey too (Feb 19, 2014)

Think i've jumped a thread somehow. It started about stopping rattles in the van.
Anyway I have the perfect answer. I turn my hearing aid off. LOL


----------



## Tbear (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry about  the digression but was it not the Politicians that put a great deal of stock into the Maginot Line, which Hitler just nipped round the end of and was it not the Politicians that then gave up. Not the people themselves. My history is not good so I am open to being educated.

Richard


----------



## Croftland1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Captain Biggles said:


> And the best tip to stop your motorhome rattling in the cupboards is ........ to take it across to the Continent.
> 
> It was most noticeable last summer when we travelled through Kent to Dover it rattled all the way, the onto the Eurotunnel. When we emerged in France, we thought that we had gone deaf, the rattling that we had become so accustomed to whilst travelling in the UK all of a sudden stopped.
> 
> ...




Don't venture over the French / Belgian border then if you don't like potholes. We were shocked at the poor state of all classes of road in Belgium when we visited in October. Much worse than the UK.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 19, 2014)

The 'sticky' rubber is called Dycem and a similar version which is a mesh type of construction and can be found in Pound shops and Wlikinsons.
Is the reason why people convert old ambulances in to campers in the hope that they may find a Sam splint left behind?


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 19, 2014)

The 'sticky' rubber is called Dycem/plastic and a similar version which is a mesh type of construction and can be found in Pound shops and Wlikinsons.
Is the reason why people convert old ambulances in to campers in the hope that they may find a Sam splint left behind?


----------



## Caz (Feb 19, 2014)

Rattles don't bother me - I'm a bit deaf anyway so I have the radio on loud.


----------



## frontslide (Feb 19, 2014)

Alf 1 said:


> After several Auto-Sleepers with their dedicated crockery cupboard and supplied crockery we were a bit lost with our Dimension plenty of high leval cupboards, unable to source a bought crockery pvc inset I decided to make my own made with 6mm sheet pvc we now have a dedicated crockery cupboard in the van no rattles and easy to use.


Thats really neat and tidy Alf! I think i need to bring  my van round your's for a couple of days


----------



## Beemer (Feb 19, 2014)

Croftland1 said:


> Don't venture over the French / Belgian border then if you don't like potholes. We were shocked at the poor state of all classes of road in Belgium when we visited in October. Much worse than the UK.



totally agree...we opted to travel through Belgium one year and came across a length of concrete road... really awful.
Sometimes when we get on a bit of rough road in UK, my son says "are we back in Belgium?"

I like the idea of a foam base in the cupboard with cut outs for upside down mugs, but wonder about the hygiene issues of the cut outs concealing bacteria.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 20, 2014)

Beemer said:


> totally agree...we opted to travel through Belgium one year and came across a length of concrete road... really awful.
> Sometimes when we get on a bit of rough road in UK, my son says "are we back in Belgium?"
> 
> I like the idea of a foam base in the cupboard with cut outs for upside down mugs, but wonder about the hygiene issues of the cut outs concealing bacteria.



No problem with bacteria if you only put away clean crockery/glasses.


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 20, 2014)

Beemer said:


> totally agree...we opted to travel through Belgium one year and came across a length of concrete road... really awful.
> Sometimes when we get on a bit of rough road in UK, my son says "are we back in Belgium?"



I remember as a kid, when I lived in Germany, just about all the motorways were concrete, and yes some parts of Belgium and other countries for that matter still have those concrete stretches - a bit like a southern section of the M25 actually.


----------



## frontslide (Feb 20, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> I remember as a kid, when I lived in Germany, just about all the motorways were concrete, and yes some parts of Belgium and other countries for that matter still have those concrete stretches - a bit like a southern section of the M25 actually.


That looks like an old 360 Yamaha in your Avatar pic?


----------

